

Startup Riot - Registration is open - Paton
http://startupriot.com/

======
jsean
"REMEMBER there will never be a fee charged to presenting entrepreneurs at
Startup Riot"

Nice to hear. Evolution backed by rationality, debate and open an internet.

------
sanjayparekh
Thanks. I'm an entrepreneur myself so the reason I do Startup Riot is to give
back and help other entrepreneurs with an event that didn't exist when I was
doing my last company. Venue announcement this next week as well as details
about the prizes that will be awarded to audience voted winners. It's not just
stuff/services but also cash money. Woo hoo!

And thanks for helping spread the word.

